# new images in gallery



## Beej (Apr 3, 2007)

I came across a CD that had a bunch of Skybolt build images on it. I don't have a clue whos build it is. I have uploaded them onto the gallery, the category is named Unknown Author:


http://www.biplaneforum.com/gallx/thumbnails.php?album=51




enjoy


----------

